# Moving to Japan



## michael_m

Hi all,

I'm Michael, and looking to move to Japan for an extended period of time in July 2013.

I'm looking to move to Osaka, and as an naturalized Australian citizen (British by birth), how long does it take to obtain a visa, and when should I start applying?

My best option at this stage is the working visa, as either an English teacher, or getting sponsored - can anyone recommended the best sites to visit to start looking for work (I know 8 months is a long time, but want to start looking now) - any help here on this subject would be fantastic. 

Also, where are the best areas of Osaka to live in, preferably near the night life / shopping areas, but not directly living there.

Anyway, that's all the questions for now. Hope to hear from you all soon.

Regards,

Michael.


----------



## lorgnette

Firstly apply to the various organizations and sites in teaching English programs in Japan. Programs have deadlines to submit docs and start dates. Depending on what you have at hand, it is advisable to start now. 

Recommend japanguide site for guidelines.

8 months is not too early.


----------



## lorgnette

If you are accepted by any organization abroad or locally, they will process your COE and your entry to Japan


----------



## michael_m

Hi Lorgnette,

Thanks for the advice, much appreciated.

One quick question though - which sites would you recommend to start looking at renting apartments in Osaka?

Regards,

Michael.


----------



## lorgnette

which sites would you recommend to start looking at renting apartments in Osaka?

I wouldn't*. 
1. Japanese rental organizations might not consider 8m rentals in advance due to variations in demand and supply. 
2. It can wait until you fix a position, and sign contract there is no rush on lodgings as choices are available in various prefectures dep on budget and rooms, fully furnished (with washer etc) or not. There are heaps of agents esp near main and semi-main train stations e.g., Cent21
3. Due to noise issues, traffic or running toddlers upstairs, many residents prefer top floors so lower floors are usually available.
4. Unique arrangement: As a foreigner, you should prepare at least 6 months rent money ahead commonly 2 months advance (deposit for damages): unacclimatized to its floor and walls cultures, residents might hammer nails or load wet or heavy furniture on tatami floor mats damaging the expensive flooring materials; 1 month (key money) in case key is lost or unauthorized duplicated and duplicated keys unreturned; i month rent; 1 month (comm) to agent and owner etc. 

*In case you fail to turn up on date, there might be a no deferment clause resulting in loss of sign up fees (4).

5. I recommend you familiarize on negotiation terms(....)


----------



## larabell

lorgnette said:


> 2 months advance (deposit for damages): unacclimatized to its floor and walls cultures, residents might hammer nails or load wet or heavy furniture on tatami floor mats damaging the expensive flooring materials


Don't count on getting much of that back, even if you don't damage the apartment. Some places give you most or all back but, in my experience, that's rare. It's more common to deduct for minor things like cleaning and normal wear -- especially if you only live there for a short time.



> 1 month (key money) in case key is lost or unauthorized duplicated and duplicated keys unreturned;


So-called "key money" has nothing to do with keys. That's the money you pay the owner as a thank-you for renting you the apartment. It's a practice that seems to be less common now than it was... say... 10 years ago. You can find apartments with no key money these days if you look.

I'd recommend getting your new employer to help with some of the details, if you can. You'll need their help anyway because most places require you to provide a guarantor to co-sign the lease.


----------



## lorgnette

That's the money you pay the owner as a thank-you for renting you the apartment.

Currently in Tokyo, the agent will charge 1 month commission each for agent fees and owner's permission to rent plus key money-sometimes key money is omitted after March 11 tri-disasters. 

Since March 12, 2011 after many foreigners left Japan, the guarantor's requirement is waived in many agencies' agreements. Occasionally before that event, if none is found, the agent will contact a guarantor underwriter agency; the fee is negotiable depending on lease terms.

Yes, conditions/ terms and charges depend on individual or corporate leased apartments. 

In Osaka, some fees/terms are not applicable.


----------



## michael_m

Thanks for the advice / tips - much appreciated


----------



## Patch66

just to add, you can pick up places where no key money and even no guarantor are required though these tend to be really older places but can be more spacious, if your over here teaching your pay to be honest wont be that great 250-300k a month, your probably better off sharing unless you dont mind staying in a rabbit hutch which will set you back 70-80K.


----------

